# My beautiful Sophie



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Last night I had to make the horrible decision every pet owner dreads. My beautiful Sophie has been ill with ibs for a very long time. The last 2 months have been terrible for her and you could tell she was in pain. An ultrasound done yesterday confirmed her pain. Two types of cancer, heart murmur and the beginning of kidney issues. I have been through this before with other pets and it is always so hard. Do you ever feel like you have let them down?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my I sure am sorry! Yes, I felt awful when I had each of my last two cats euthanized. I felt like maybe I had acted too soon or not done all that could be done. As time passed, I realized that they were suffering and I did what was best for them, although it hurt like nothing else. You didn't let her down. You made a hard decision in her best interests. Take care of yourself. Sophie would want that.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry, momto4.  I've been there, and I often feel immense feelings of guilt immediately after. But as time passes, I realize that we did the best we could for them - to end their suffering humanely. You did not let Sophie down, you ended her suffering for her when her health wasn't going to get better. She knew nothing but love with you, and got to pass away peacefully. Sophie was lucky to have an owner who cared for her immensely and ultimately helped her pass with dignity. I'm so, so sorry for your loss... I know how painful this is. Try to think of the good times with Sophie, and please, don't feel like you let her down. Her body was failing and you did the best you could for her.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

How did you let her down? You could not fix the problems. So you did what you could. You loved her and you helped her get away from the pain. And now you hurt so much - so that she won't hurt any more. Sympathy and good thoughts coming to you, the kind owner who cares.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Momto4,
I'm so sorry about Sophie:'(
I've been there more times, than I want to count....and I know I'll be there again....and no, it doesn't get any easier...each one takes a piece of your heart, to begin with...as time goes by, you realize how much, each of these little Spirits, have added to your life...and there's nothing that compares...
You gave Sophie the Ultimate, final gift of Love, that you can....you set her Free of all pain, and she's Free at the Bridge now, with her own Special Ray of Sunshine, to call her own...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. Thank you for sharing her with us - she will live on in our minds and hearts now as well as in yours.

I questioned myself for YEARS when I had to euthanize my 12-year-old German Shepherd. She had cancer, and I berated myself for not catching it sooner, for not treating it more aggressively, etc., so yes, I have often felt that I have let my pets down. But in the end, they love us unconditionally, and THEY are not angry or upset with us. There is some small comfort in that.

I do believe that if pets could speak to us, they would thank us for giving them release from pain, when they get to the point that treatments do not help and they are suffering.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Sophie, momto4.  If and when you feel up to it, please feel free to share some stories and pictures of her. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I think we love them so much we always "second guess" ourselves. 

About four / five years ago I had the vet come to our house to put down Trixie - she was roughly 24 years old and had cancer of the face which had finally reached the point where eating and drinking was a problem - it had literally developed into a hole through her cheek. For me the trouble was that the morning before the vet came, she was sitting on the computer fussing and purring and I felt I should have given her a few more days. 

It took me months before what the vet said that day really registered - that she was becoming de-hydrated and that I had run out of options. It took me even longer before I accepted that I had really done what was best for her. 

God bless you and her - you did all that you could and I am sure she is grateful for your courage even if you feel like a traitor at the moment (as I did).


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I felt the same way when I put down my Abby back in December. I thought that if I would have brought her home that day, she would make a 100 percent recovery and be with us for at least a few more years. I knew in my heart that I didn't want her to suffer and yes I felt like I let her down and even my wife felt the same way. It's still hard when I walk into the house or see my other cat and wishing at any moment that Abby would come out of nowhere and jump on my lap for chin rubs.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I had to put down my 20 year old Siamese friend seven years ago this month, and I still fret about it. Please don't. You did not make this decision for selfish reasons. Your furry friend was suffering and her quality of life was affected. Cats hide their illnesses and pain very well. When you see it, you know it is bad.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye to our fur babies. Please find some comfort in knowing Sophie is now pain free.


----------

